# Volume vs Intensity by bodypart



## Oldebull (Mar 31, 2014)

So, I am curious how others feel about this.
    My chest seems to respond well to intensity techniques. Drop sets, strip sets, partials, etc. However, to hit my back, and feel it, I need to do a lot of volume. If I target my back with intensity, I hardly seem to feel it, and once the set is over, I shake it off and am ready to go. However, after doing multiple sets (10-20 per session, various forms of rows), I feel it fried. With my chest, I can ramp up to one or two extended sets, and I know I have done my work for the day. Same thing with biceps and triceps; biceps respond to intensity, triceps need volume. Legs are another thing all together.
    Surely, part of this is the Mind Muscle Connection, the ability to feel, focus and squeeze the desired muscles. I'd bet this is partially how I (and most of us) spent our early days of lifting, working on bench and gunz.
    Anyway, how about you all? Do you have this going on? If so, what muscle groups?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 31, 2014)

When you say you don't feel it and whatnot, does that mean your results are actually suffering or do you just like to feel spent after a workout? 

I think part of it has to do with how many ppl prefer to target anterior muscle groups. How many posts have you seen where ppl ask about their chest, bis, abs, etc and then compare that to how many ppl ask about their hamstrings, glutes, spinal erectors, etc. Training optimized CNS efficiency which allows you to more effectively train. Your exercise selection also plays a role in this as well genetic factors. I'm sure there are more, head are just some that stick out to me.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 31, 2014)

Do a 5RM deadlift. If you aren't "holy shit" sore the next day, you did it wrong...


----------



## october110 (Apr 2, 2014)

Volume alll the way baby


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 2, 2014)

I do between 16-24 sets for every body part except arms


----------



## Bigmax (Apr 4, 2014)

Yeah I'm with the old school sets,sets and more sets!!!


----------



## RolandasPT4U (Apr 4, 2014)

It depends on genetic type determining the dominant muscle fibre type. Faster twitch responds better to high intensity, slower - to high volume. Despite that, changing it from cycle to cycle (or high volume from beginning to high intensity at the end of cycle etc.) is a smart thing to do. That stimulates nervous system and lets muscles catch up with the improved neural adaptations. 
In terms of body parts responding differently to high intensity it may be a result of better technique on some movements then others (allowing different intensity despite same effort).


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 4, 2014)

Good insights, keep them coming.
Something I just thought about: I mentioned that I usually stick with low(er) volume for chest and hit it with more intensity techniques. Something I didn't take into account for this is the countless pushups I have been doing throughout my career. Call it indirect stimulation if you want, but I am getting volume on chest throughout a week, be it higher reps and lighter weights. Still, volume, and that could be a factor why it only takes a few heavy work sets to get the job done.


----------



## brutus79 (Apr 4, 2014)

RolandasPT4U said:


> It depends on genetic type determining the dominant muscle fibre type. Faster twitch responds better to high intensity, slower - to high volume. Despite that, changing it from cycle to cycle (or high volume from beginning to high intensity at the end of cycle etc.) is a smart thing to do. That stimulates nervous system and lets muscles catch up with the improved neural adaptations.
> In terms of body parts responding differently to high intensity it may be a result of better technique on some movements then others (allowing different intensity despite same effort).



I agree completely... what works today will not work next month.  High intensity, high rep, low rep, heavy weight- variety is key for my program. One week I might do ten sets of 2 real heavy, week after it will be ten sets of ten gvt.  I have also been enjoying fst-7 where I go low rep and heavy most of the workout and finish off with 7 sets of ten to get a sick pump at the end.  

Lately I have been going real slow with light weights... 40 lb dumbbell chest flys 4 sec down hold for 2 and four up with 2 sec squeeze at the top.  Brutal.


----------



## shenky (Apr 4, 2014)

Oldebull said:


> So, I am curious how others feel about this.
> My chest seems to respond well to intensity techniques. Drop sets, strip sets, partials, etc. However, to hit my back, and feel it, I need to do a lot of volume. If I target my back with intensity, I hardly seem to feel it, and once the set is over, I shake it off and am ready to go. However, after doing multiple sets (10-20 per session, various forms of rows), I feel it fried. With my chest, I can ramp up to one or two extended sets, and I know I have done my work for the day. Same thing with biceps and triceps; biceps respond to intensity, triceps need volume. Legs are another thing all together.
> Surely, part of this is the Mind Muscle Connection, the ability to feel, focus and squeeze the desired muscles. I'd bet this is partially how I (and most of us) spent our early days of lifting, working on bench and gunz.
> Anyway, how about you all? Do you have this going on? If so, what muscle groups?




My question is - and I think doc was asking a similar question - is what you mean by "feeling it".  I'm not exactly super experienced, so take it for what it's worth, but i found that _feeling it_ is a poor way to determine efficacy. For instance, I used to do 24 sets for chest and was absolutely destroyed after my work outs, but wasn't growing. Everything else grew, but chest no dice. Someone suggested lowering volume, so I narrowed it down to 12-16 sets and I grew, in spite of feeling like I could do more after my work outs.


----------



## Oldebull (Apr 4, 2014)

Shenky,
To tell you the truth, I don't know about the results, end state being growth and strength. I haven't analyzed it enough, or controlled the variables to see which way is more effective. I am basing feeling it completely on instinct, the feel when you know that a muscle group has been worked near it's limit.
You are right though, we shouldn't seek fatigue, we should manage it, and soreness is not a measure of a good workout.
Thank you for your input.


----------



## Get Some (Apr 4, 2014)

volume and heavy for the bigger body parts, and supersets for arms. I usually superset 3 exercises for tris and 2 for bis. That's really all you need! Even if you never worked arms they would still grow because you are lifting heavy on the compound exercises! The supersets really help to grow the smaller muscles in the arms like the Brachialis and others.  Don't stress out about them, just ramp up your intensity and focus and you'll see results. I highly recommend having a lifting partner and do whatever you can to make it happen.... your results will multiply with someone pushing you.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Apr 4, 2014)

utilize both types….switch it up when you hit a plateau.


----------

